# Can't find setscrew on tub spout?



## carmine10 (Mar 9, 2015)

Trying to replace an old Eljer tub diverter spout. There is a hole on the underside but I can't seem to find a screw. Is it possible there is not a screw and it is a twist off? Tried to twist a bit but didn't want to put too much pressure out of fear of breaking the pipe. Any advice is appreciated. Pics attached!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 9, 2015)

Welcome to the site.
They have a site where you can ask questions.
http://www.fixya.com/tags/tub_spout_diverter_valve/browse/eljer


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 9, 2015)

looks like a stripped screw is in there.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 10, 2015)

Spout pipes can be simple 1/2" copper ("L" or "M" grade) and even galvanized pipe nipples.  If you have a stripped set screw, you might be in for some fancy metal sawing to get the spout off in pieces without cutting the supply pipe.  You could do this by cutting through the set screw hole to release the spout so you can pry it off.  Even then, it might be a screw in spout, so try turning it counterclockwise after releasing the set screw.

What a mess ...  Good luck!  I am sure the end result will be well worth the effort.


----------



## havasu (Mar 10, 2015)

A Dremel would make fast work to dissect that spout. Just stay away from the pipe itself.


----------



## kok328 (Mar 10, 2015)

Sometimes you have to cut the diverter off and right through the pipe too.
Just come back from the diverter handle an inch or so (just behind the threads of the pipe) and the cut there.
Of course you'll have to sweat on a short section of pipe with a threaded nipple using a coupler to rebuild the pipe end.


----------

